# London Photography [picture heavy]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys

I thought of sharing some of the photographs that I took in London. 

I downloaded, resized and edited a bunch of them to my computer , then to photobucket and now here for your pleasure  I hope you will enjoy. 

The parliament of the Uniter Kingdom









London Eye









Big ben


















Telephone booth 









My favorite department store in London. 









London bus rocks in color. So colorsplash effect was a must for this photo:chili:









Buckingham palace









random building. I get attracted to architecture, so I have around 1000 photos of different buildings in my cam :blush: here is one of them









this one I took in Harrods









a lion 









a day playing 









and I thought this photo was cute  both of them in deep thoughts 









this was one of my fave pet stores. I got some pressies for the malts. I plan to take and share their photos here with what I got for them - didn't do it yet, but here is the store where I got some of their pressies from. I loved the store's cartoonish logo









and this is the star behind that cartoonish logo....meet Poppy (her mommy owns PetLondon). Poppy was not sure about strangers at first.









One call from stranger Kat and here comes Poppy :wub:









*more coming; scroll down*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh and meet Mr. famous squirrel:wub:...








Hyde Park is his land. 

famous squirrel : "you got some food for me, human?"









Everyone took his photo. He climbed a leg after finishing his food :HistericalSmiley:









famous squirrel through Kat's lens :wub:









pigeon comes by, noticing that squirrel is being fed.









Pigeon to famous squirrel: mind sharing food?
famous squirrel: get lost, pigeon. 









awwee...poor pigeon noticed that he/she gets nothing from the attention









music by the guards who are experts at froze motion and not blinking when they want to ^_^









A display of the plane model that I love, which I found close to Heathrow









the bellow is not a display.
fly Emirates, Keep dicovering ... is its motto.









and a view from the sky









the end!

Kat

ps. hopefully, snowy and crystal photos will be posted soon. They are rocking their summer cuts now. Snowy would love to show you the shirt that I got him. Crystal wanna model the bandana that I got her :wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Great photos, Kat! Didn't you love London??! When we went several years ago, I hadn't expected to enjoy it as much as we did! We did a London, Paris, Rome trip and it was more hubby more than I who wanted London...but ended up I absolutely loved it! : )


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely photos Kat ,l loved looking at your photos ,what a wonderful holiday 
you must have had


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat......love your pictures!!! Just beautiful and it was almost like I was there. The memorial at Harrod's was something I had wanted to see of Princess Diana. Thank you!!! It looked like you had a wonderful time. Again I love all of the pictures of London..........Thank you for sharing!!!!:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics Kat!

I love London - it's one of my faveourite places that I've been to.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kat i love ur pics , london looks beautiful !!! my favorites though would have to be the squirrel n pigeon shots lol , too too cool .. loved the red bus too . glad u had a wonderful time and cant wait to see the malts modeling their london gear .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm glad that you enjoyed guys ^_^



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Didn't you love London??!


Sure did 



jodublin said:


> what a wonderful holiday
> you must have had


It was not a holiday, but I had my nikon around my neck all the time :thumbsup:

________________

out of topic but gotta share:
LOL I can not help it but share the creature who popped his head right on my right hand few minutes ago wanting something. 

I had my camera on my desk (coz I transferred the photos from the trip), so I did not miss the chance but snap the pictures. Ok so as I was on the computer desk, this creature popped his head out ... wanting something









hmm wonder what a bird would demand









yes, a face scratch. He tends to puff his feather :wub: 









and some more









and a little of neck scratch 









a head scratch is also appreciated by the bird









Dante de Rose, the spoiled birdie :wub: ... is not leaving me type in peace.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love London. Such a fun place, used to live not too far away, just a short train ride. Lovely photos Kat. Nice compositions. 

I love your little bird too. Just gorgeous colours. Looks very friendly and spoiled. He must be an SB


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots, Kat! Love your sweet birdie too.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Your pictures are always fabulous. London looks breathtaking from your camera! And I loveeeeeeeee Dante. Just beautiful!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just love you pictures!!! Love your cute liitle bird as well!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome home!! Loved all your photos. Kat, as you know, my dad is from England. After I talked to him about the big bear hats, bearskins...he said, tell her she has to see.....Big Ben and go to Harrods...and yes, Pet London....hahahaha! I told dad....don't worry, she will go and see everything! :thumbsup: LOOOOVE Dante too!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Delighted to know that you enjoyed 



silverhaven said:


> Looks very friendly and spoiled. He must be an SB


oooh he is SOOO friendly, indeed. I gotta share a live video of him. You will be able to hear the 'happy' noise that he makes while being pet :wub: and also, many times, he rests his head on your chest while you pet him AWWWH

he for sure an SB otherwise LOL  



angelgirl599 said:


> London looks breathtaking from your camera!


awwh thanks. it was the camera and the editing that I made in some of these pictures.




CeeCee's Mom said:


> The memorial at Harrod's was something I had wanted to see of Princess Diana. Thank you!!!


I took a photo of the ring that was displayed too ... I find the idea creative; in a pyramid glass and then the sand watch above the ring









sure is pretty.









but is a pity to how it ended


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

suzimalteselover said:


> After I talked to him about the big bear hats, bearskins...he said, tell her she has to see.....Big Ben and go to Harrods...and yes, Pet London....hahahaha! I told dad....don't worry, she will go and see everything! :thumbsup: LOOOOVE Dante too!!! :wub:


:HistericalSmiley: ... you know me ... I sure saw what he suggested above


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

your pictures are beautiful.
thank you for sharing :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Kat,

Your pictures are beautiful. The editing and composition are amazing! Great shots!!

I love London. My daughter lived there for a while, and of course DH and I had to go visit. I loved Harrod's, too. I had the best ice cream sundae there, lol. 

I also loooove Dante!!! What type of bird is he Kat? His colors are so beautiful!!!

Thanks for sharing your pictures. I'm glad that you had a great time.

Debbie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kat, beautiful pictures. I'll be heading over there in about a month. It looks like you had a great vacation.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics Kat! so glad you had a good trip and got 
back home safe to your THREE babies!! :wub::wub::wub: 
love seeing pics of Dante de Rose, my, he's so handsome!!:heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kat - what fantastic photos. Looks like you had a great time on your trip!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Kat! You have such a great eye for taking beautiful shots. Did you go on the Eye? I probably would have at your age, but now that I'm dreadully old, I would chicken out, lol!

Thanks for sharing your trip with us, and the very cute pictures of Dante!

One for you:wub: One for Snowy:wub: One for Crystal:wub: and one for Dante:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat, I have always wanted to go to London, I know now I never will, it was so awesome looking at all the pictures, you have a great eye for things. I'm so happy you are able to go and see so many things, we live in a beautiful world, God has blessed us. Thanks for sharing with me


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome back Kat!!! Great pictures of London and your birdie Dante  will be looking forward to seeing Snowy+Crystal pictures!:hugging:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Beautiful pictures, Kat! You have such a great eye for taking beautiful shots. Did you go on the Eye? I probably would have at your age, but now that I'm* dreadully* old, I would chicken out, lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us, and the very cute pictures of Dante!
> 
> One for you:wub: One for Snowy:wub: One for Crystal:wub: and one for Dante:wub:


EEEK! I meant *DREADFULLY* old!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wavetowel2: Kat's back.:chili::chili: What great pictures. I love Westminster and the Eye and the double decker busses and changing of the guard and..... I love London so much.:thumbsup: My mom was born there and we finally got to go there in 2003. We stayed across the street from Hyde Park and loved the underground (still have my "mind the gap" t-shirt). Did you get to go to theater? My DS was studying WWII at the time and it was so interesting to see Churchill's War Room. 
And you even picked up on the littlest creatures who usually go unnoticed except for Piccadilly Square pgieons. :HistericalSmiley: And I love Dante checking up on you. I'm sure he, Snowy and Crystal must have missed you so much. :huh: I know we did. :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, I love your pictures!!! They are post card picture perfect ... and, more!!!

Hugs to you, Snowy, and Crystal!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad to know that you liked them, guys. It is my pleasure to share :grouphug:



harrysmom said:


> I love London. My daughter lived there for a while, and of course DH and I had to go visit. I loved Harrod's, too. I had the best ice cream sundae there, lol.
> 
> I also loooove Dante!!! *What type of bird is he Kat? *His colors are so beautiful!!!


I visited London a lot already due to the fact that my other brother studies there. It is my other bro's second home. 

Dante is a Galah; also known as red breasted cockatoo. awwh thanks for your words about him. I also think that he has beautiful colors and super cute voice. You can hear him say the first 2 words he learned in this video





I shared a thread of the first time I met him here in SM if you were interested in reading --> Dante story 



revakb2 said:


> Kat, beautiful pictures. I'll be heading over there in about a month. It looks like you had a great vacation.


Have a wonderful time in London, dear Reva  
I was not on a vacation, but snapped these photos anytime I was out during the breaks or for example, when in the way to the institution. 

In my schedule, shopping was booked for the last two days:thumbsup: ...i gotta admit though, I did sneak into pet stores some days in my break times though.



mfa said:


> great pics Kat! so glad you had a good trip and got
> back home safe to your THREE babies!! :wub::wub::wub:
> love seeing pics of Dante de Rose, my, he's so handsome!!:heart:


haha sure the 3 includes Dante de Rose ... surprisingly, he recognized me when he saw me :w00t: and started nodding his head once again :HistericalSmiley: he is a goofball. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Beautiful pictures, Kat! You have such a great eye for taking beautiful shots. *Did you go on the Eye?* I probably would have at your age, but now that I'm dreadully old, I would chicken out, lol!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your trip with us, and the very cute pictures of Dante!
> 
> One for you:wub: One for Snowy:wub: One for Crystal:wub: and one for Dante:wub:


Yes I did go in a London Eye ride, but not during this last trip. I took some photos while being up there in 2007, but these 2007 pix are in one of the hundreds CD writers that I saved all my old photos :w00t: gotta dig for them. 

Nah sweet Linda, you are no old person :no2: ... I guess you aren't a fan of heights, thats all :thumbsup: when I was up there in 2007, one of my friends from school, as a teen, chickened out  

thanks for your words about my photos .... sending ya and sweetie Bonnie hugs and puppy kisses from me and the malts :wub2::wub2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kat, I have always wanted to go to London, *I know now I never will*, it was so awesome looking at all the pictures, you have a great eye for things.


Never say Never, dear Paula, is a saying that is being spread out a lot lately  




yeagerbum said:


> will be looking forward to seeing Snowy+Crystal pictures!:hugging:


I took some today, dear Sarah. We had an outing with friends (a human and 2 pups). I might share these tonight.



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> EEEK! I meant *DREADFULLY* old!:smilie_tischkante:


:HistericalSmiley: ... no worries, happens to me a lot too, especially when I am in a rush.



Snowbody said:


> :wavetowel2: Kat's back.:chili::chili: What great pictures. I love Westminster and the Eye and the double decker busses and changing of the guard and..... I love London so much.:thumbsup: My mom was born there and we finally got to go there in 2003. We stayed across the street from Hyde Park and loved the underground (still have my "mind the gap" t-shirt). *Did you get to go to theater?* My DS was studying WWII at the time and it was so interesting to see Churchill's War Room.
> And *you even picked up on the littlest creatures who usually go unnoticed* except for Piccadilly Square pgieons. :HistericalSmiley: And I love Dante checking up on you. I'm sure he, Snowy and Crystal must have missed you so much. :huh: I know we did. :hugging:


I remember you mentioning that your mother was born there. I also remember you mentioning that she was good at saying many of these wise sayings that you started using (which I love, btw ... my current favorite is what I have quoted in my current siggie ). I did not get the chance to go to the theatre during this trip. But it sure is nice. 

@the second Bold sentence - My eyes can't not notice these little creatures :tender::wub2:

It sure is nice to be back :hugging:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful pics and impressions of London! That's such a fantastic and interesting city, I'm quite sure you had a blast!!!
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Can't wait to see photos of S&C wearing their London presents you bought them in the pet store.

Awwwwww, Dante is such a little love Bug, Kat! I love to touch their feather's, unfortunately my budgies don't like it!

Thanks for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

